# Connecting to a USB HD on My Router



## jkettler (Feb 10, 2016)

How do you configure a Bolt so that it can see a HD connected to a Netgear Nighthawk R8000 router. I thought there was a way to add a server but I can't find it.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jkettler said:


> How do you configure a Bolt so that it can see a HD connected to a Netgear Nighthawk R8000 router. I thought there was a way to add a server but I can't find it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


I have never used it on the R8000, but it worked on my R7500 which supported eSATA. Here are the steps:
Advanced
USB Functions
ReadyShare Storage
Media Storage
Enable DNLA
Enable TiVo

I found it not worth the effort, so I never tried it on my R8000. BTW, I love my R8000. It feeds one Roamio and two Mini boxes quite well (wireless). I added 3TB to my other Roamio and that works MUCH better.


----------



## jkettler (Feb 10, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> I have never used it on the R8000, but it worked on my R7500 which supported eSATA. Here are the steps:
> Advanced
> USB Functions
> ReadyShare Storage
> ...


Thanks but I'm actually talking about on the other end. All of that is set up on my router, but I can't figure out what I need to do on my Bolt so it sees the hard drive on the router.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jkettler said:


> Thanks but I'm actually talking about on the other end. All of that is set up on my router, but I can't figure out what I need to do on my Bolt so it sees the hard drive on the router.


Perhaps, like 99% of everything, reboot the Bolt, then reboot the router. There should be a display showing the router in the My Shows Display since you have also enabled music and photos.

update: well, to be honest, I did say I tried it on my R7500 and it worked. I've never tried the R8000. It might be screwed up.


----------



## jkettler (Feb 10, 2016)

No luck so far. I rebooted both of them and still can't get it to show up.


----------



## Javelin3o4 (Apr 22, 2003)

Did you enable the network share in the router?

Check page 69

http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/R8000/R8000_UM_8Jul14.pdf


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just checked again. Put 64GB USB memory with .mpg and .TiVo programs on the card. I had to reset my Roamio. I then got Video on R8000 under My Shows. Since the TiVo treats the device as read only, it has limited usefulness for me.


----------

